# Cant copy more than 120gb on F: partition on my 1TB hard drive



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi, I own a TSOP IND BIOS xbox that I put together last weekend. I installed a 1TB hard drive in it and I started throwing games on the hard drive. I get up to around 120GB (40 games or so) and it stops me from transferring games. (I did the 50/50 split on the 1TB hard drive with a 32kb cluster size) I am using WinSCP to transfer the games and I get this error:

http://i.imgur.com/N6lEDUD.jpg

Now, I had this error before when I partitioned my drive and saw the "ER" next to where it should have the cluster size, but I fixed that and now, and I am running into this again...

What am I doing wrong?

I am at the end of my rope here on what is going on.. I have this always happening when I get to 120gb

I am using UltraISO to extract ISO files to folders, then I am using WinSCP to transfer those files to my xbox... Every time I get about 40 or something games on it and then it starts throwing errors right when I get 120GB on a partition.

This is a brand new HDD (1tb 7200 WD black) on a 80 pin IDE cable and a really nice adapter I got (from amazon.jp and I use the same one on my PS2 with zero issues)

I have formatted and partitioned this in chimp and XBPartitioner 1.3 and nothing has changed swapping between the two.

Any one have any idea what I am doing wrong? I have used both Chimp and XBPartitioner and the same thing has happened to me.

Do I flash to another bios? any clues?


----------



## driverdis (Apr 17, 2017)

iND should be 48 bit LBA enabled (*should* be), the problem is most likely the adapter. the Xbox is not the same as the PS2 so it has trouble with some adapters that work on the PS2 and vice versa.
If someone here cannot give a good recommendation for an adapter, I normally would ask for you to post over at Assembergames but they are down so hopefully someone can recommend a good one.

I do not have any adapter recommendations as I am looking for one atm as the one I have does not work right and only works with the dvd drive unplugged as the adapter does not allow for manual master slave setting and conflicts with the dvd drive.


----------



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

what makes zero sense to me is I can continue to write on the G partition after this and continue to fill that with games (I have not tried to fill it up to 120GB like the F partition)

What is the significance of 120gb? why stop there?

I hope its not the adapter, this was not cheap and its pretty nice:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B001M5PEZS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 17, 2017)

gooface said:


> what makes zero sense to me is I can continue to write on the G partition after this and continue to fill that with games (I have not tried to fill it up to 120GB like the F partition)
> 
> What is the significance of 120gb? why stop there?
> 
> ...


You maybe have the IND bios 06 (F only) installed, i recommend flashing IND.BIOS 5004.67.
The adapter you have is for 2.5inch hdd's and not for 3.5inch hdd's.
And why did you use chimp when it's TSOP flashed? (You could have used Hexen and just copied the dashboards on)
(When F:\ is full you need to use G:\ and 120gb limit by the bios)


----------



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> You maybe have the IND bios 06 (F only) installed, i recommend flashing IND.BIOS 5004.67.
> The adapter you have is for 2.5inch hdd's and not for 3.5inch hdd's.
> And why did you use chimp when it's TSOP flashed? (You could have used Hexen and just copied the dashboards on)
> (When F:\ is full you need to use G:\ and 120gb limit by the bios)



I Flashed the 5003 F and G version of the individual bios, will 5004 make that big of a difference? 

Yeach I put a 2.5" drive in it (Western digital black 1TB) that should not be an issue right? With the adapter it makes it the size of a 3.5" drive and it fit perfectly. 

I Used chimp because I read others say to try it vs using Xboxpartitioner 1.3

So wait, what is this 120gb limit you speak of from the bios?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 17, 2017)

gooface said:


> I Flashed the 5003 F and G version of the individual bios, will 5004 make that big of a difference?
> 
> Yeach I put a 2.5" drive in it (Western digital black 1TB) that should not be an issue right? With the adapter it makes it the size of a 3.5" drive and it fit perfectly.
> 
> ...


Yes and it would not make any difference (IND 5003 just has a shutdown bug) but format the hdd and don't use chimp and copy the dashboard files over with hexen.


----------



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Yes and it would not make any difference (IND 5003 just has a shutdown bug) but format the hdd and don't use chimp and copy the dashboard files over with hexen.



Bt formatting the drive you mean run the "New disk, NTSC Xbox" option in hexen right? (under hard mod tools) That's how I set it up. Then I did the 50/50 split with the partitioner and made sure it didn't say ER and said 32.

Am I doing it all wrong?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 17, 2017)

gooface said:


> Bt formatting the drive you mean run the "New disk, NTSC Xbox" option in hexen right? That's how I set it up. Then I did the 50/50 split with the partitioner and made sure it didn't say ER and said 32.
> 
> Am I doing it all wrong?


Hook the drive up to a pc and format it ntfs then put it back in the xbox and click copy dashboards.


----------



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Hook the drive up to a pc and format it ntfs then put it back in the xbox and click copy dashboards.



Ok will do, would what I am doing currently cause all the pain I have ran into? Is that why I have seen the issues I have? I should be able to put way more than  120GB on a partition correct? 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 17, 2017)

gooface said:


> Ok will do, would what I am doing currently cause all the pain I have ran into? Is that why I have seen the issues I have? I should be able to put way more than  120GB on a partition correct?
> 
> Thanks for the responses!


Yes but F:\ only takes 120gb and G:\ the rest.


----------



## gooface (Apr 17, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Yes but F:\ only takes 120gb and G:\ the rest.



Great, thanks again for the help!


----------



## gooface (Apr 18, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Hook the drive up to a pc and format it ntfs then put it back in the xbox and click copy dashboards.



so after doing this my dashboard sees the F: drive having 123GB free and nothing on the G: drive (says 0MB free) also winscp doesnt see a G: drive


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 18, 2017)

gooface said:


> so after doing this my dashboard sees the F: drive having 123GB free and nothing on the G: drive (says 0MB free) also winscp doesnt see a G: drive


Try to format with it XBPartitioner.


----------



## gooface (Apr 19, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Try to format with it XBPartitioner.



I tried and no luck, still no G drive, if I do the 490gb/490gb option it shows up..


----------



## gooface (Apr 19, 2017)

some further developments:

The only two things that work with XBParititioner are 490gb/490gb and the option to give all the space to F: and nothing to G: (it says its completes the other options but in the dashboard it doesnt work, like the 120gb to F: and the rest to G: just shows 120gb to F and 0 to G: when I reach the daskboard)

I tried the 490GB/490GB option and it caps out at 120gb and the 960gb single partition is capping out at 120GB

I dont think it is truely partitioning my drive higher than 120gb on F:

and with chimp on all the options it only gives me the 50/50 (490gb option per partition) result even if I pick custom sizes with 32kb clusters.

I even try to slightly modify the partition size and format it and then change it and then format it to see if that helps and nothing.

BTW this is the unleashedX launcher with the ind 5004.67 bios

EDIT:

Explain this one to me: I can FTP past the 120GB limit when I set the partition to give F: 960gb in HEXEN (I got it upto 140gb in my test) THEN after I do that and take the Hexen disk out I was able to test write upto 194gb outside of hexen in my unleashedx dash...


----------



## gooface (Apr 19, 2017)

copied upto 194gb now in unleashedx so its way past 120gb... whats up my with partitions and how does this make any sense?


----------

